# NDIS wireless help on 11.1-BETA3



## goose121 (Jun 26, 2017)

I recently upgraded to 11.1-BETA3 due to its patch fixing ndis. However, I cannot get ndis to work. I am using the 64-bit Win2000/XP drivers downloaded from here (I'm on amd64), and the generated module loads with very little issue (except for `no match for IoWMIOpenBlock` and `no match for IoWMIQueryAllData`). It doesn't print out the typical dmesg output which would indicate that it attached, pciconf shows (whitespace may not be accurate b/c I'm typing this manually)

```
none3@pci0:2:0:0:      class=0x028000 card=0x00e9106b chip=0x435314e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x0
vendor       = 'Broadcom Limited'
device       = 'BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n'
class        = network
```
and `sysctl net.wlan.devices` is empty. Does anyone know what I can do to get my wireless working?
Also, in case it matters, I'm on r320295M, running GENERIC.



Spoiler



P.S. I can't just buy a new card, even though I wish it were that easy. I'm using a Macbook Air, and my friend who disassembles Macs for a hobby says that their wireless card is uniquely shaped. That said, if you know somewhere that I can buy a supported card, preferably for less than about $50, that will work with my hardware, I wouldn't mind a link.


----------

